# Please read it and post a critique



## Orthas (Feb 13, 2009)

hi, i recently started a stoy and i uploaded it to FA, can you go and read it, and tell me what you think about it? thank you so much!

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/orthas/

beware the story contains adult situations


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 16, 2009)

Might I direct you to this thread?  You should find it helpful.


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 16, 2009)

Too much work, sorry.  

Please use proper grammar and structure before asking for others to review your work.


----------



## Orthas (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm sorry, but english isn't my main laguage...again sorry

and thanks for the link  Renard, that will help me improve a bit more


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2009)

> i'm sorry, but english isn't my main laguage...again sorry


I suspected maybe that was the case.  That's okay, though.  I know how difficult it is to write in a foreign language.  Anything I write in French would be laughable to a native speaker, and I have a degree in the language.
Keep at it.  You'll get better.


----------



## Orthas (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you for you suport, i'm gonna change the structure, and correct something, but the plot was good, no?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2009)

It sounds like it could a fun story, yes.  Probably not something I'd read myself, but I've become picky in my twenty-two years.


----------



## Orthas (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you again, i owe you one for the link


----------

